# Teflon Paranoia



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

I have a lady that is worried about teflon exposure. She thinks that the tape is going to harm her health. In fact I am having a hard time holding a straight face when I speak with her. As she is walking me around her property showing me her work... I noticed a valve with teflon seals, a 1960 lead porcelain tub, Exterior paint that was so old the flakes were glowing in lead. LOL.... This lady is one Mcnugget short of a happy meal...

In spite of all of this I still had to ask.... Has anyone ran across this fear from clients?


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

We cook with teflon coated skillets.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

When I shoot people, I use teflon-coated bullets. Doesn't seem to bother them...:laughing:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

*There is a cracker jack in every box*


----------



## Shadow Sabre (Oct 12, 2009)

I did she was a kindergarden teacher. I told her I would be more worried about the lead in the galvanized pipes. Oh, did I ever tell you about the first galvanized to copper whole house replacement I did for this kindergarden teacher... 

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## PlumbersSanJose (May 22, 2011)

You can't blame people, look what happened with asbestos.


----------



## Radium (Dec 25, 2010)

Don't tell her about the six inches of rust in the bottom of her hot water tank.


----------



## Shadow Sabre (Oct 12, 2009)

She had a tankless. 

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Radium (Dec 25, 2010)

Or the calcium deposits on the walls of the copper in the unit. There's another potential service call for you sabre.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Shadow Sabre said:


> I did she was a kindergarden teacher. *I told her I would be more worried about the lead in the galvanized pipes.* Oh, did I ever tell you about the first galvanized to copper whole house replacement I did for this kindergarden teacher...
> 
> Who Cares That I Sent This From my iPhone using PlumbingZone


I never realized that the Element Lead....










Was a component of the "Compound? :blink:" Zinc which is used to galvanize steel...



















Learned something new today...:laughing:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Proud Plumber said:


> In spite of all of this I still had to ask.... Has anyone ran across this fear from clients?


 I have. The last time I had this conversation was about six months ago.

You could have heard a pin drop when I pointed out that the linoleum he was scraping up with reckless abandon from the kitchen floor was loaded with asbestos -- As was the asbestos lagged duct work he had just spent 2 days ripping out.

The shiot really hit the fan when I told him I would not be back until he'd removed or encapsulated the 'Popcorn' he had spent several days scraping off of the ceiling and had an abatement team in to clean things up.

I lost that job, btw -- The last time I drove by it, it was still tented up and the driveway was full of abatement trucks.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Actually, I said the same thing to another local plumber recently. He told me that older galvanized pipes do in fact have traces of leak in them. He said something about lead being used in the galvanizing process. I don't remember.

There may be a shred of truth to it. Trouble is, someone took that insignificant amount of lead and ran with it.



Redwood said:


> I never realized that the Element Lead....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shadow Sabre (Oct 12, 2009)

There are trace elements of lead, but on this forum everyone is trying there best to make the other guy look like an idiot in-order to gratify ones self. It kinda like playing with your self with word. 

I have to say this is fun

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Shadow Sabre said:


> There are trace elements of lead, but on this forum everyone is trying there best to make the other guy look like an idiot in-order to gratify ones self. It kinda like playing with your self with word.
> 
> I have to say this is fun
> 
> Who Cares That I Sent This From my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Hey, I told you that I learned something new today... :laughing:

If you hadn't posted that I wouldn't have looked... :laughing:



Wikipedia said:


> Lead is often added to the molten zinc bath to improve the fluidity of the bath (thus limiting excess zinc on the dipped product by improved drainage properties), helps prevent floating dross, makes dross recycling easier and protects the kettle from uneven heat distribution from the burners.[1] Lead is either added to primary Z1 Grade Zinc or already contained in used secondary zinc.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Shadow Sabre said:


> There are trace elements of lead, but on this forum everyone is trying there best to make the other guy look like an idiot in-order to gratify ones self. It kinda like playing with your self with word.
> 
> I have to say this is fun
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


 What an ingrate.

If you aren't interested in the experiences of your Peers, then move the fuque on and find a different forum to post to.

I hear Terry Love is looking for contributors who aren't too bashful about toeing the party line or burying their noses up his arse.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

You've angered the tiger... Bad news!

:laughing:


----------



## Shadow Sabre (Oct 12, 2009)

Redwood said:


> I never realized that the Element Lead....
> 
> Was a component of the "Compound? :blink:" Zinc which is used to galvanize steel...
> 
> Learned something new today...:laughing:


Hello, new guy just trying to hold his own here. No need to destroy me on the first day. 

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Shadow Sabre said:


> new guy just trying to hold his own here.


 Now i see your problem.

This isn't a pr0n site -- Take your grubby paws off of your genitalia.

None of us, least of all me, could give a wet beery fart about your shortcomings.


----------



## Shadow Sabre (Oct 12, 2009)

Good to see you haven't lost you sense of humor. Now back to nuts

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Shadow Sabre said:


> Good to see you haven't lost you sense of humor.


 You found it?

Please return to sender.

I've missed it terribly.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

I gave her a number yesterday. I told her, and noted on my quote that I wouldn't use any teflon tape or paste on my work. I also noted I couldn't speak for commonly used parts such as stops and ball valves. She was cool with it. 

I am thinking I could capitalize and mention the toxic levels of chlorine in the city RO water and sell a whole house filter system. Once I showed her some effort to meet her request she was almost easy to deal with. I gained a little clarity yesterday....

I was in her home speaking with her yesterday and this ladies walls are lined with degrees. She is some sort of Aeronautical engineer. So smart she has no sense. Still a whack job no doubt, but when I saw all the degrees it sort of explained everything.


----------



## timplmbr (Mar 16, 2011)

Well you know teflon has been known to cause cancer in lab animals in california:thumbup:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

timplmbr said:


> Well you know teflon has been known to cause cancer in lab animals in california:thumbup:


Yes...

If you shove 50 rolls up their keister....

They die....:laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Ummmm......Red said keister. *wagging finger*


----------



## Shadow Sabre (Oct 12, 2009)

Sounds great. Nice customer service now you have a good paying customer for life. 

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

timplmbr said:


> Well you know teflon has been known to cause cancer in lab animals in california:thumbup:


 
Everything causes cancer in Cali.


----------



## dwalsh (May 24, 2011)

10 years from now the news is going to tell us that breathing pvc glue and cleaner will kill us


----------



## Shadow Sabre (Oct 12, 2009)

What know one ever tests is if the rats are getting cancer and dying from the smog or polluted water.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I did once. man absolutely refused to let me use teflon on anything.


----------



## Txmasterplumber (Oct 2, 2010)

dwalsh said:


> 10 years from now the news is going to tell us that breathing pvc glue and cleaner will kill us


 
dOn';t saY thAt.. thy miGht heeR Ya at tHe sUpPly hooSe, anD woN't siLL mi No moor...maN MY hEed hErts...


----------



## Radium (Dec 25, 2010)

Saw the Worst thing today. Customer calls me because he hooked up his own water main street services and one of the fittings were leaking. He said its been leaking for a couple weeks. So I look down into the hole he dug and saw two things that sparked alarm. The leak in the cts fitting was nothing. But the end of the septic line dumping into the ditch was disgusting, and going up the water line into the house. Yuk!


----------



## Shadow Sabre (Oct 12, 2009)

Call the water provider and report it before someone gets sick or worse dies.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Shadow Sabre said:


> Call the water provider and report it before someone gets sick or worse dies.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Agreed! IMMEDEATELY!


----------



## Radium (Dec 25, 2010)

Good call, I'll do that.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Radium said:


> Saw the Worst thing today. Customer calls me because he hooked up his own water main street services and one of the fittings were leaking. He said its been leaking for a couple weeks. So I look down into the hole he dug and saw two things that sparked alarm. The leak in the cts fitting was nothing. But the end of the septic line dumping into the ditch was disgusting, and going up the water line into the house. Yuk!


 Holy E. Coli outbreak, Batman!!!!:batman:


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Proud Plumber said:


> I gave her a number yesterday. I told her, and noted on my quote that I wouldn't use any teflon tape or paste on my work. I also noted I couldn't speak for commonly used parts such as stops and ball valves. She was cool with it.
> 
> I am thinking I could capitalize and mention the toxic levels of chlorine in the city RO water and sell a whole house filter system. Once I showed her some effort to meet her request she was almost easy to deal with. I gained a little clarity yesterday....
> 
> I was in her home speaking with her yesterday and this ladies walls are lined with degrees. She is some sort of Aeronautical engineer. So smart she has no sense. Still a whack job no doubt, but when I saw all the degrees it sort of explained everything.


Good for you! Sounds like you did exactly what you should have done. We should advise people when they ask us to or if we know their requests will produce harmful consequences or code violations, other than that give them what they want. It doesn't matter if we think it's foolish if they think it's not. It's their home not ours.


----------

